# 1965 Ford 3000 Diesel



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a rotary tiller. The one I am looking at is An sung YRJO74. It is rated for 46-50 HP tractor which I am 47hp according to the specs. And a 540 pto which I have. This beast weighs in at 1000 lbs and is a forward tiller. The specs say I can lift 1750 lbs if I understand it correctly. Is that right??? Does anybody have knowledge on doing this?? Pros?? Cons??? I appreciated any info.
Thank you
WM


----------

